# Lavender wood with some spalt



## LSCG (Mar 30, 2015)

a long time ago my Grandfather planted a few lavender trees around the house for my Grandmother, they grow pretty fast and every few years we get a wind strong enough to knock some of the bigger limbs down which leaves a one or two foot long stump still on the tree. I decided to clean them up a little bit today and here's what I found inside.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1100079_zpscqnqugak.jpg

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1100081_zpsq0tgvqrz.jpg

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1100082_zps8x20mhoo.jpg

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1100083_zpseyeifj6j.jpg

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1100084_zps1gc9cstp.jpg

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 30, 2015)

Will definitely need stabilizing, looks pretty punky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LSCG (Mar 30, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Will definitely need stabilizing, looks pretty punky.



yeah it's pretty soft.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 30, 2015)

Spalting is nice, but punk is not. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 31, 2015)

Get em stabilized and on some grips .........then we can drool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LSCG (Mar 31, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Get em stabilized and on some grips .........then we can drool




oh well I probably won't do anything with it, I was just excited to finally find something that had some black/brown line spalt in it lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 31, 2015)

LSCG said:


> oh well I probably won't do anything with it, I was just excited to finally find something that had some black/brown line spalt in it lol.



I hear ya ! Always fun when u cut into something exciting !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RJ Collectibles (Apr 5, 2015)

*How would you stabilize that? The reason I asked is I just recently felled a Spalted Blackjack Oak and saved it from becoming firewood. It is on my Husband's family land and had to come down to make room for a new road at one of their Sand/Gravel pits for the trucks to come thru. It had started to die not that long ago. In fact something is slowly killing off all the Blackjacks only. There are tons of many different types of Oaks on the land but it hasn't effected them?? I have always liked the look of the Blackjack when cutting them in the past for firewood and want to try using it for making some of my coffee tables or I'm thinking about trying to do a bed. This one is real pretty with the mixture of black lines from the spalting and the nice red tones it has scattered in it. However it does have some Punky areas. Some areas of the tree are worse than others. I have read about a few products that are used for stabilizing and was wondering which is the best and what is the simplest/easiest method for a beginner?*


----------



## DKMD (Apr 5, 2015)

RJ Collectibles said:


> *How would you stabilize that? The reason I asked is I just recently felled a Spalted Blackjack Oak and saved it from becoming firewood. It is on my Husband's family land and had to come down to make room for a new road at one of their Sand/Gravel pits for the trucks to come thru. It had started to die not that long ago. In fact something is slowly killing off all the Blackjacks only. There are tons of many different types of Oaks on the land but it hasn't effected them?? I have always liked the look of the Blackjack when cutting them in the past for firewood and want to try using it for making some of my coffee tables or I'm thinking about trying to do a bed. This one is real pretty with the mixture of black lines from the spalting and the nice red tones it has scattered in it. However it does have some Punky areas. Some areas of the tree are worse than others. I have read about a few products that are used for stabilizing and was wondering which is the best and what is the simplest/easiest method for a beginner?*



You could probably use something like Minwax wood hardener for firming up punky areas in a table slab. I've used it on turnings with reasonable results. From what I understand, it's basically a thinned epoxy.


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2015)

RJ Collectibles said:


> *How would you stabilize that? The reason I asked is I just recently felled a Spalted Blackjack Oak and saved it from becoming firewood. It is on my Husband's family land and had to come down to make room for a new road at one of their Sand/Gravel pits for the trucks to come thru. It had started to die not that long ago. In fact something is slowly killing off all the Blackjacks only. There are tons of many different types of Oaks on the land but it hasn't effected them?? I have always liked the look of the Blackjack when cutting them in the past for firewood and want to try using it for making some of my coffee tables or I'm thinking about trying to do a bed. This one is real pretty with the mixture of black lines from the spalting and the nice red tones it has scattered in it. However it does have some Punky areas. Some areas of the tree are worse than others. I have read about a few products that are used for stabilizing and was wondering which is the best and what is the simplest/easiest method for a beginner?*



Rachael, I don't stabilize but from everything I've seen here this is the guy to help you out. Seen nothing but good things about him. 

@TurnTex


----------



## RJ Collectibles (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you! That sounds like something I can do. Now I can't wait to get started...


----------



## TurnTex (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you so much for the plug, Tony.

Rachael, minwax wood hardener may be your best bet for large pieces. My product really needs vacuum to best get into the wood and then, once in there, it has to be heated to 200° F to cure. May have a hard time heating a large piece! Minwax Wood Hardener is not a stabilizing resin but it does fair for your application. The good Dr. Keller is not quite correct though since it basically plexiglass dissolved in acetone. The bad thing about it is that it is mostly acetone which evaporates 100% and there is only 22% by volume solids left in the wood.

Another option for larger piece that I have used with good success on anything punky is Aero Marine epoxy. Do a search to find their site and it will tell you which one to get for rotten wood. I used quite a bit of it recently to do some repairs to dry rotted and punk wood in a travel trailer my inlaws gave us. It soaks in really well for what you are wanting to do with furniture. Again, it is not a good stabilizing resin for knives, calls, and pens but may do well for what you are wanting to do.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

